# Icelandic: All we have is now



## watchyourfeet

Hi, I am trying to translate the expression "all we have is now" into Icelandic but I am very new to the language so I am having some trouble. Could someone more knowledgeable please translate this for me so that it maintains the proper connotation? Thank you.


----------



## nailliknodnarb

all við höfum er nú


----------



## kepulauan

Isn't it the same as "It's now or never"? _„Það er nú eða aldrei“_


----------



## sindridah

I agree with Pollodia, If it's a expression then most likely you are looking for "Það er nú eða aldrei"


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Pollodia and Sindri: No, 'all we have is now' doesn't mean the same as 'It's now or never', which is like 'You have to do it now, because this is your last chance'. It's more like 'live each moment as it comes' - don't worry about the past or the future, because all we have is now.

Watchyourfeet: The native speakers will find it a lot harder to help you unless you provide a lot more context - why are you translating this, what's the intended audience, what do you want the phrase to mean? Also, technically the forum rules say that people can't give you translations unless you have a go yourself first.

Maybe: 'Nútíminn er allt sem við höfum'? I don't know whether that sounds natural.


----------



## BjornH

Nokkrar tillögur:  - Lifum í núinu - Látum hverjum degi nægja sína þjáningu - Látum okkar berast með straumnum  Hljómar eitthvað líklega af þessu ?


----------



## sindridah

Já örugglega eitthvað í þá áttina. 

En velkominn á þennan umræðuþráð, alltaf gott að fá nýja Íslendinga til að aðstoða okkur


----------



## BjornH

Takk fyrir það ! Það er aldrei að vita nema að maður leggi rækt við þetta.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Já velkominn Björn! 
Eins og Sindri hefur sagt, "_alltaf gott að fá nýja Íslendinga_" (að aðstoða hann) -  hahaha, djók!


----------



## sindridah

Alxmrphi said:


> Já velkominn Björn!
> Eins og Sindri ( hefur sagt  ) ( sagði  ), "_alltaf gott að fá nýja Íslendinga_" (að aðstoða hann) -  hahaha, djók!


 

hehehe 

But let's not make Wilma_Sweden angry at us again by changing the subject again!


----------

